# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Anketë: Cila do të jetë ajo parti fatlume?

## projekti21_dk

Anketë: Cilës parti politike do ti ndalet ruleti për  në BE dhe NATO?

PDK, përkundër keqqeverisjes, krimit të organizuar, korrupsionit, hajnisë, me shtim të papunësisë, me shëndetësi në gjendje të mjeruar, me shkolla pa cilësi, me, nuk mund të thuhet se ishte e pafat. Bile mund të thuhet se ishte me shumë fat. Asaj i priu fati që në mandatitn e saj të na dhurohej pavarësia dhe kështu si parti në pushtet edhe ta nënshkruante këtë vepër kaq të madhe ( jo po unë nuk di cfarë mund të na dhurohej më shumë se kjo ), sepse nuk ka njeri a parti politike që mund të thotë se jam unë apo jemi ne që e bëmë këtë vepër kaq të madhe. Puna e fatit!

Kjo ishte më e madhja, por kanë mbetur edhe nja dy gjera të mëdhaja e të rëndësishme për shqiptarët: hyrja në BE dhe në NATO. Vallë në mandatin e cilës parti do të na dhurohen këto dhe cila do të jetë ajo parti fatlume?

Unë nuk e kam idenë, luteni thuajeni ju nëse keni ide!

----------


## TetovaMas

> Anketë: Cilës parti politike do ti ndalet ruleti për  në BE dhe NATO?
> 
> PDK, përkundër keqqeverisjes, krimit të organizuar, korrupsionit, hajnisë, me shtim të papunësisë, me shëndetësi në gjendje të mjeruar, me shkolla pa cilësi, me, nuk mund të thuhet se ishte e pafat. Bile mund të thuhet se ishte me shumë fat. Asaj i priu fati që në mandatitn e saj të na dhurohej pavarësia dhe kështu si parti në pushtet edhe ta nënshkruante këtë vepër kaq të madhe ( jo po unë nuk di cfarë mund të na dhurohej më shumë se kjo ), sepse nuk ka njeri a parti politike që mund të thotë se jam unë apo jemi ne që e bëmë këtë vepër kaq të madhe. Puna e fatit!
> 
> Kjo ishte më e madhja, por kanë mbetur edhe nja dy gjera të mëdhaja e të rëndësishme për shqiptarët: hyrja në BE dhe në NATO. Vallë në mandatin e cilës parti do të na dhurohen këto dhe cila do të jetë ajo parti fatlume?
> 
> Unë nuk e kam idenë, luteni thuajeni ju nëse keni ide!


*
Jo parti fatlume , pore populli fatlum . Partite vine dhe shkojne ,kurse populli mbetet pergjithemone . Per shume vite per fate te keqe populli shqipetare eshte duke i ndjekur keto ( rezila politikane)  si tufat e deleve qe e ndjekin ujkun.*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *
> Jo parti fatlume , pore populli fatlum . Partite vine dhe shkojne ,kurse populli mbetet pergjithemone . Per shume vite per fate te keqe populli shqipetare eshte duke i ndjekur keto ( rezila politikane)  si tufat e deleve qe e ndjekin ujkun.*


Përshëndetje TetovaMas, këtu është porosia e temës, për t'i treguar këtij populli, se është meritë e juaja kjo pavarësi dhe jo e këtyre kasapëve që me paftyrësi rrahin gjoks e thonë "Ne jemi ata që jua sollëm pavarësinë". Prandja unë desha ta sheshoj se në Kosovë nuk e ka askush këtë të drejtë rrahagjoksi, sepse pavarësinë e solli etnocidi që u zhvillua mbi këtë popull, e solli gjaku i derdhur. Dhe të vjen plasje kur i dëgjon sot disa që as edhe një fishekë nuk e kanë zbrazur!!

Kjo është porosi që populli mos të mashtrohet nga këta matrapazë të pacipë, të cilit sikur dikur që pamëshirshëm i plackiste skau, po në të njëjtën masë edhe këta.

Hapni sytë o njerëz, mos ua jepni votat dështakëve e plaçkitësve.
Kosova ka nevojë për frymë të re, për njerëz të rinj.
Fundja ne jemi mësuar me dështime, ta provojmë një herë mos t'ua japim votën asnjërit që ishte deri tash! Ndoshta një herë do ta gjejmë atë të duhuren.

----------


## ganimet

> Përshëndetje TetovaMas, këtu është porosia e temës, për t'i treguar këtij populli, se është meritë e juaja kjo pavarësi dhe jo e këtyre kasapëve që me paftyrësi rrahin gjoks e thonë "Ne jemi ata që jua sollëm pavarësinë". Prandja unë desha ta sheshoj se në Kosovë nuk e ka askush këtë të drejtë rrahagjoksi, sepse pavarësinë e solli etnocidi që u zhvillua mbi këtë popull, e solli gjaku i derdhur. Dhe të vjen plasje kur i dëgjon sot disa që as edhe një fishekë nuk e kanë zbrazur!!
> 
> Kjo është porosi që populli mos të mashtrohet nga këta matrapazë të pacipë, të cilit sikur dikur që pamëshirshëm i plackiste skau, po në të njëjtën masë edhe këta.
> 
> Hapni sytë o njerëz, mos ua jepni votat dështakëve e plaçkitësve.
> Kosova ka nevojë për frymë të re, për njerëz të rinj.
> Fundja ne jemi mësuar me dështime, ta provojmë një herë mos t'ua japim votën asnjërit që ishte deri tash! Ndoshta një herë do ta gjejmë atë të duhuren.


Njeriu gjithnji mbetet barre e deshires per te gjetur me te miren,me ate qe kerko deshira ,e sidomos kure njeriu gjendet ne errsir sikure nuk ngopet me fluturimin ne gjithsi ne pik te dites.
I nderuar hapsi i temes ta them sinqerisht kom lexuar ne temen tuaj e sidomos  ne pegjigjen dhen tetoves gjeta pergjigje me te arsyshme sa do thosha se rrugen e gjeta e rrug tjeter sdo e kerkoja kurre.Une ne ket rrugtim neper ket forum mun te u them pa  dashur te ngris pore duke treguar sirjezitet dhe arsye se kerkova rrug e gjeta autoban ,autoban qe une kerkoja sa koh e mot dhe po te mundja te i ndahem forumit mbase jom joshur ne te sikur kerkoja diq dhe ket thesar them serjozisht tani e gjeta dhe sikur e preka me shpirt e doren time.
Ky serjozitet dhe respekt per popullin qe e lindi fatmirsisht  po tregohet dhe pikrisht ju zotri ma ngrohet krahrorin ,sepse te flasesh me gjuh esht e leht pore me zemer esht pak si me e veshtir ne dite te sotme .I nderuar ke then fjal nga shpirti ,andaj per veq respektit tim jom i bindur se juve jo vetem qe tregoheni si shqiptar i madh qe jeni ,jeni larg pames.
Te pershendes perzemersisht  dhe shkrimet tuaja ne ket forum te mrekullueshem jep nji mesazh shum dimensionalku tregohet shqiptarizma ,sepse nji dor qe te lemon sesht gjithnji qe sheron.Besoi te kuptohemi, sepse disa nga forumistet vetem flasin beri kjo e ky lider ,gjithnji duke i lavdruar ..pore gjendja po behet gjithnji me keq se keq.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Njeriu gjithnji mbetet barre e deshires per te gjetur me te miren,me ate qe kerko deshira ,e sidomos kure njeriu gjendet ne errsir sikure nuk ngopet me fluturimin ne gjithsi ne pik te dites.
> I nderuar hapsi i temes ta them sinqerisht kom lexuar ne temen tuaj e sidomos  ne pegjigjen dhen tetoves gjeta pergjigje me te arsyshme sa do thosha se rrugen e gjeta e rrug tjeter sdo e kerkoja kurre.Une ne ket rrugtim neper ket forum mun te u them pa  dashur te ngris pore duke treguar sirjezitet dhe arsye se kerkova rrug e gjeta autoban ,autoban qe une kerkoja sa koh e mot dhe po te mundja te i ndahem forumit mbase jom joshur ne te sikur kerkoja diq dhe ket thesar them serjozisht tani e gjeta dhe sikur e preka me shpirt e doren time.
> Ky serjozitet dhe respekt per popullin qe e lindi fatmirsisht  po tregohet dhe pikrisht ju zotri ma ngrohet krahrorin ,sepse te flasesh me gjuh esht e leht pore me zemer esht pak si me e veshtir ne dite te sotme .I nderuar ke then fjal nga shpirti ,andaj per veq respektit tim jom i bindur se juve jo vetem qe tregoheni si shqiptar i madh qe jeni ,jeni larg pames.
> Te pershendes perzemersisht  dhe shkrimet tuaja ne ket forum te mrekullueshem jep nji mesazh shum dimensionalku tregohet shqiptarizma ,sepse nji dor qe te lemon sesht gjithnji qe sheron.Besoi te kuptohemi, sepse disa nga forumistet vetem flasin beri kjo e ky lider ,gjithnji duke i lavdruar ..pore gjendja po behet gjithnji me keq se keq.


shumë i respektuari mik, ganimet
të faleminderit për këto fjalë të mira. Këto fjalë nuk do të ma rrisn mendjen, por më këto fjalë më ke bërë edhe më shumë borxhli për t'i shërbyer atdheut. Ky shkrim më bëri të beindem se në këtë forum ka edhe njerëz që nuk janë militantë fanatikë politikë. Këta për mua janë katastrofa e Kosovës por edhe e gjithë shqiptarizmës.
Mik i nderuar, ka këtu nga forumi që më shajnë pse i them haptazi gjerat edhe atë me emër e me mbiemër, pro kjo është natyra e jetës sime hde kjo nuk më pengon fare, sepse një ditë une¨do eci krenar për atë që kam thënë e kam vepruar, ndërkaq dikush, mbase duhet të skuqet dhe ta ul fort poshtë kokën. Ndoshta edhe do ta gërrithin kokën, por do të bëhet vonë për ta. Unë dal me emër e me mbiemër, sepse dua t'i dal zot fjalës sime, unë qëndroj pas fjalës sime, sidomos kur është fjala për çështje të mëdha. Mua nuk më pëlqejnë ata që hedhin gurin dhe fshehin dorën. Kjo është dobësi. Koha nuk pret, Kosova ka nevojë për më shumë gjallëri e sinqeritet ndaj saj
Unë nuk jam hilexhi për cështjen madhore. Mbase mund edhe të gaboj, por gabimet mund t'i bëj nga mosdija, por asnjëherë në shkrimet e mia nuk dal i djallëzuar për të vrarë cështjen e madhe për vogëlsira ( në këtë rast për individë qoftë ai babai a vëllai im ). e them hapur të keqen, sepse nuk ndihmon gjë nëse mashtron publikun.

edhe një herë shumë të faleminderit mik i dashur!

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Anketë: Cilës parti politike do ti ndalet ruleti për  në BE dhe NATO?
> 
> PDK, përkundër keqqeverisjes, krimit të organizuar, korrupsionit, hajnisë, me shtim të papunësisë, me shëndetësi në gjendje të mjeruar, me shkolla pa cilësi, me, nuk mund të thuhet se ishte e pafat. Bile mund të thuhet se ishte me shumë fat. Asaj i priu fati që në mandatitn e saj të na dhurohej pavarësia dhe kështu si parti në pushtet edhe ta nënshkruante këtë vepër kaq të madhe ( jo po unë nuk di cfarë mund të na dhurohej më shumë se kjo ), sepse nuk ka njeri a parti politike që mund të thotë se jam unë apo jemi ne që e bëmë këtë vepër kaq të madhe. Puna e fatit!
> 
> Kjo ishte më e madhja, por kanë mbetur edhe nja dy gjera të mëdhaja e të rëndësishme për shqiptarët: hyrja në BE dhe në NATO. Vallë në mandatin e cilës parti do të na dhurohen këto dhe cila do të jetë ajo parti fatlume?
> 
> Unë nuk e kam idenë, luteni thuajeni ju nëse keni ide!



AAK-ja dihet qe nuk do te jet. Ashtu edhe VV-ja nuk do ta ket kete fat.

Tani mbeten vetem 2 rivale te forta Pdk- dhe - LDK.  

Koheve te fundit e kemi verejt te gjithe se mardhenjet mes H.Thaqit dhe Evropianeve nuk jan sikur kan qen dikur dhe na ben te kuptojm qe partia ne pushtet nuk do ta ket ate fat... Mire po nese marrim anet tjera qe H.Thaqi i ka me Amerikanet mund te themi qe po kjo parti mund ta ket kete fat qe te jet ne pushtet kur do te behet liberalizimi dhe futja ne BE dhe Nato.

Po bazohem pak edhe ne ato qe ndodhen ne shqiperi evropa nuk e donte shqiperin ate kohe ne nato por miqesia e mire me busshin dhe qeverin amerikane i tejkaluan te gjitha barikadat.

Mendoj qe edhe thaqi me arritjen e ketyre marrveshjeve ka tejkaluar shume barrikada dhe i ka siguruar vetit te vazhdon me tutje... E per fund nese kjo eshte e vertete atehere nuk eshte keq puna."'*Të hyrat e doganave i marrim ne'"*

----------

